
Unfolding the Earth: Myriahedral Projections - vulkd
https://www.win.tue.nl/~vanwijk/myriahedral/
======
jazzyjackson
This is one of my favorite subjects so I wanted to figure out why the video
wouldn't play on my iphone, I ran the file through these ffmpeg options [1]
that I saw here on HN and want to keep sharing the fix to self-hosted videos
that don't play -- but this web page dates from 2008 according to archive.org
so I doubt it will get updated with an iphone compatible mp4, anyway my mp4
reupload is here [2] is you want to see the video on iphone, let me know if it
works for you.

Also the link to "The website of Carlos Furuti gives much information on map
projection" is dead but was saved by archive.org [3], and finally I'll share
my own blog where I sketched a dymaxion onto an icosohedron, really fun
project. [4]

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/ingramchen/e2af352bf8b40bb88890fba4f...](https://gist.github.com/ingramchen/e2af352bf8b40bb88890fba4f47eccd0)

[2] [https://coltenj.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/myria-1.mp4](https://coltenj.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/05/myria-1.mp4)

[3]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20080524072130/http://www.progon...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080524072130/http://www.progonos.com/furuti/MapProj/Normal/TOC/cartTOC.html)

[4] [https://coltenj.com/?p=235](https://coltenj.com/?p=235)

------
undershirt
Seeing this—every map projection approximated as idealized orange peels—did
something to me when I saw it in 2008. I can’t quite remember the feeling, but
it was similar to how I felt after watching _Inventing on Principle_ —the
authors as toiling metaphysicists, returning from the mountain with gifts for
physicists.

I think another author was similarly affected, creating a nice web version on
its 10th anniversary:

[https://medium.com/vis-gl/unfolding-the-earth-myriahedral-
pr...](https://medium.com/vis-gl/unfolding-the-earth-myriahedral-projections-
in-webgl-6b2bcfd00a30)

~~~
jansan
That WebGL visualization is really nice.

------
Kaibeezy
Buckminster Fuller, Dymaxion map

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map)

~~~
kilroy_jones
I came here to comment this exact thing. I was fascinated by Fuller as a
teenager.

------
voldacar
Very cool! At first I thought it was going to be something like the Waterman
butterfly, but it quickly went way beyond that.

------
jansan
Some of these maps have to be printed out and put on a wall. Can I purchase
posters of them or are high quality images available?

